# Huron Pines AmeriCorps-- 10 Member Positions



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Program Overview: 

Huron Pines AmeriCorps: Developing Leaders in Conservation is a new program designed to enable conservation organizations meet their resource protection goals. AmeriCorps members will be placed in northern Michigan with a variety of nonprofit conservation organizations. Members will provide assistance with capacity building, volunteer coordination, on-the-ground restoration improvements and public outreach.

MEMBER BENEFITS:

· An opportunity to join others with dedication, passion and enthusiasm for the environment and for service.

· Develop real-world skills, increase your experiences and have the opportunity to network with other resource professionals. 

· Upon successful completion of the program you will receive an educational voucher in the amount of $4,725 (for full-time service). This voucher can be used to pay back qualified student loans and/or applied to qualified educational institutions, for up to seven years after completion of service. 

· Bi-weekly living allowance (totaling: approx. $11,100 before taxes) 

· Member development opportunities around environmental topics, as well as personal and professional growth. 

· Health insurance is provided for all Huron Pines AmeriCorps members. 


Eligibility Requirements:

In order to serve as an AmeriCorps member certain eligibility requirements must be met. 

· Applicants must be at least 17 years of age and have a high school diploma or GED equivalent. (Many of the member positions require some kind of advanced degree or experience; please review the individual descriptions carefully.) 

· Members must also be a citizen of the United States or have proof of lawful permanent resident alien status. 

· Valid drivers license and personal vehicle as some travel is required to trainings and service projects.

· Must be committed to serving 1,700 hours between October 2007 through September 2008.


APPLICATION PROCESS

Please visit www.huronpines.org to view the full position announcement, detailed position descriptions and how to apply. Positions open until filled. 


PROGRAM SPECIFICS:

There are seven different Huron Pines AmeriCorps positions located in northern Michigan and two located in Lansing. The following is a list of organizations looking for AmeriCorps members through this program. 

· Great Lakes Aquatic Habitat Network & Fund: Petoskey, Michigan.

· HeadWaters Land Conservancy: Gaylord, Michigan.

· Huron Pines: Grayling, Michigan.

· Michigan Association of Conservation Districts: Lansing, Michigan.

· Michigan Council of Trout Unlimited: Lansing, Michigan.

· Muskegon River Watershed Assembly: Wexford County, Michigan.

· Otsego County Conservation District: Gaylord, Michigan.

· Presque Isle Conservation District: Rogers City, Michigan.

Lisha Ramsdell
Program Director
Huron Pines
989-344-0753 ex. 29
www.huronpines.org
501 Norway Street
Grayling, MI 49738

Conserving the Forests, Lakes and Streams of Northeast Michigan


----------

